# Help; my Hilo Leopard bud was broken by the monsters at FedEx!



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey all,
First off, I'm new here, so hello!! I've been a hobbyist collector and breeder for the past few years. I'm an undergrad student about to go into a graduate program in medical anthropology, and orchids keep me afloat (and happy)!

Second, I recently ordered a Hilo Leopard from Brookside. They're fantastic, and living in Washington, I can't very well just go to an orchid nursery. They... don't exist here. Sad face. 
Upon arrival, my Oncidium was in perfect shape, but my Paph. Hilo Leopard was broken off right where the bud meets the stem. After some pitiful, embarrassing crying and desperate attempts to replace the bud (which works for me on some other species occasionally when one gets knocked over by a kid), I realized there was no hope. 

Has anyone ever had a stem break and another bud regrow? I have almost perfect conditions in my conservatory room, but I'm still leery because everyone knows terrestrials don't take abuse like epiphytes do. 
Any hope would be appreciated!


----------



## eds (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm afraid that the flower stem won't grow another bid but hopefully, with good conditions, you will get a new flower stem growing from another fan relatively soon.


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 10, 2020)

Well... darn. Thanks for your help, anyway!


----------



## Ray (Oct 10, 2020)

Blame that on poor packing, not on the carrier. Personally, if you bought the plant in-bud, I think you deserve to get one in-bud, so would ask for a replacement.


----------

